# Another Flat Coat. Ret. in IL-7 Mos. Old-Hit by car.



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the Flat-Coat Assoc?? They're very active in rescue if she is pure flattie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, hope she'll find a good home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. the two Gold. Ret. Rescues in IL and GRRACE in Indiana..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a sweet looking girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She should have been brought to a Vet, not a shelter. Ugh! Is this a kill shelter?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Yes, it's a Kill Shelter. What I''m worried about is that if she doesn't see a vet she might not be fixable. Casey is a BABY!

I can't ask Assisi to take her too. They've saved two dogs from Jefferson in past couple weeks.

I can contribute $50 for her to see a vet, but I'm sure it would be much more than that. I've been donating alot lately.

If you can think of any rescue that we can try for her please do.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We've been asking a lot from rescues in this area lately. I post on the fly Karen as many do, but I work in a library and post between visitors. We have collaborators here from another country and meetings are taking place in the library, so I've been very, very busy. They meet, sit, and talk, 5 feet from my desk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm:*

I know how it is. I am a Secretary and support six Field Directors and they walk past my desk all day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So many angels-Great News for Casey..*

There are SO MANY angels on this forum. Thank every one of you for helping Casey!! We heard from the shelter that Casey has an adopter coming for her and if not there is a rescue VERY NEAR to Jefferson in Mt. Vernon, Illinois, that will take this sweet puppy!!! 

I could Dance!!! :heartbeat:heartbeat:You_Rock_:thanks:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terrible news*

One of my friends saw that Casey was still on Petfinder so I e-mailed LeeAnn volunteer at the shelter and found out the Casey was never adopted or rescued and she IS STILL in the shellter-this is the poor baby that was hit by a car.

I thought that Assisi was going to take her, but I guess they saved a Lab instead so poor Casey is still in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Casey*

I emld. LeeAnn the vol. at Jefferson and she told me she took Casey to the vet to have her hips and pelvis fixed and she is recuperating at her house.

I pray someone adopts or rescues her. She is supposed to be so sweet.


----------

